# New Bushing For My GI



## Kruz (Sep 3, 2006)

When I got my GI last month I was very happy and content with it.. after about 400 rounds I figured it was broken in enough but I still could not get consistent results at the range. sometimes to high sometimes to low. and quite a few fliers. 
The barrel bushing was way to sloppy for my liking so I got a NM SS bushing and fitted it in. while I was at it I polished the barrel hood and the first 3" inches of the barrel end. 
The hood was getting some scuff marks that looked kinda bad to me. 
I used a fine bristle wire wheel to remove the parkerizing and then used Mothers Mag Polish and a buffing wheel to clean it up.. 
went to the range yesterday and tried it out.. Much Better!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

AH! HA! KURZ I caught you. Spreading that eye candy all over the internet. I was still drooling from 1911 web site, and bingo here it is again. You keep this up you will owe me a key board. Looking good, and keep posting.


----------



## Kruz (Sep 3, 2006)

I guess if you cut and paste your own post its not plagiarism huh? :smt082 

being on more than one forum is rough on the old typing fingers. so I may post the same thing more than once:mrgreen:

(that doesnt break some forum edicate somewhere does it?)


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Nice looking pistol you got there... :smt1099


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*Nice Classic*

~ Nice... like dem GI's... :smt023


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I've been tempted to get a GI several times, on and off. If they made one w/ the Milspec sights, but everything else was the same, I probably would have gotten one in early 2006.

Nice looking gun.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

you have to get the plug with a smiley face on it.

AFS


----------

